# Rocky Patel Rosado Robusto Cigar Review - Sweet and spicy finish



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice appearance and construction, although the wrappers can be splotchy, but so are some of my favorite Cubans. Burns even, as well. The fla...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Rosado Robusto Cigar Review - Sweet and spicy finish


----------

